# Appetizer help needed



## Janet H

I need some ideas and am coming up empty  - I'm hoping to leverage the collective DC wisdom to preserve my reputation...

In a week or so I will be camping with 60 folks who have been told that I am a fantastic cook - they _actually printed_ this in the event brochure. At this bash there is an appetizer "potluck" where everyone brings something delicious to share and has a meet and greet social hour.  I am coming up empty on ideas...

Here are the prep and service limitations:

I will have limited cooking facilities (in a tiny trailer trailer) but will have a fridge, stove and oven (all tiny). It will be hot - maybe as much as 100 degrees so I don't want to bake anything. I will have a limited amount of time to prep, in other words, I don't want to spend all afternoon making something.  

I'll have to hand carry the delicious platter of __________ 1/4 mile to the event and once there, will have no refrigeration.  

Some items are off limits: Shellfish (very allergic), anything highly perishable or hard to eat, prepared items like hummus and chips (there will be LOTS of that kind of stuff) or anything too "out there".

I need the appetizer to be beautiful, delicious and somewhat filling as there is no dinner planned after.  Got any ideas?


----------



## Aunt Bea

If money is not an issue I would do a beef tenderloin on the grill and make some little sliders.  Offer a variety of sauces and serve the beef on small potato rolls.

Maybe a fresh cold gazpacho shooter with some nice peppery vodka added at serving time.


----------



## merstar

This is a beautiful vegetable platter - great as a vegetarian option:
Lemon-Marinated Veggies Recipe

Another idea is to do an antipasto platter:
http://www.food.com/recipe-finder/all/antipasto-platter


----------



## FrankZ

If you can do fish you could try a ceviche.  Keep everything one ice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Geez, talk about setting the bar high for you, Janet!    included in the brochure 

Ceviche would be good.  Fruit skewers with some kind of "special" dip/sauce/drizzle?  Spicy or sweet nut mix, chocolate drizzled peanut or nut brittle.  Mini quiches.


----------



## Hoot

I like the slider idea. Perhaps offer a couple of varieties of sliders..sliced ham, salami, Turkey, chicken...all of which can be sliced ahead of time. Some assembly required.
Or...bruschetta with some nice toppings/ For example:
Fresh tomato and basil
Blue cheese and mascarpone topped with a bit of roasted red sweet pepper.


----------



## jennyema

My iPhone isn't letting me search, but 3 things that come to mind for me are:

Satay 
Summer rolls with dipping sauces
Tequila-spiked cherry tomatoes

I've posted recipes for the second two.

Sauveur (sp) magazine had a satay issue out within the past year with killer recipes.


----------



## Janet H

Some great ideas here ... satay is intriguing.  I had actually contemplated making a pad thai sort of lettuce rollup or maybe with those rice wrappers and so this is along the same vein...

Sliders might work, but I think I would have a hard time keeping rolls from drying out almost instantly. (think high dessert...) but maybe in a lettuce wrap would work?

Ceviche sounds yummy but I'm not sure I can source the ingredients where I'll be. 

Lovely ideas - thanks so much.....


----------



## CWS4322

The rice wrappers take time (and if you haven't done them before, practice first). I was thinking lettuce wraps would be nice. You would have to cover the wraps with a damp towel. 

Fresh Avocado Spring Rolls with Sweet Thai Dipping Sauce recipe - Canadian Living

I would be tempted to do something that could be made ahead and then cooked on a grill, something like this:

Recipe Details


----------



## GotGarlic

I think food on a stick is a great party appetizer. Here are a couple of ideas:


Greek Salad on a Stick
Fruit on a Stick


----------



## Aunt Bea

How about tiny red potatoes boiled and doused with a butter/olive oil, garlic, anchovy sauce. 

Sort of a bagna cauda.

Serve in a big bowl with toothpicks handy for spearing the little buggers.


----------



## MysteryMunchies

I'd suggest that nothing is quite as appetizing as the aromas from a blend of smoking woods at a campfire. So, my suggestions are:

1) A salad of thin slices of rare honey smoked duck with bite-sized pieces of nashi pears scented with orange flower water on top of a bed of pomegranate jelly. The duck can be salted and smeared with honey beforehand, then kept chilled until ready to be smoked before serving. The pomegranate jelly can be prepared beforehand and kept chilled until serving. The nashi pears can be chopped up beforehand and some lemon juice squeezed over them to prevent oxidizing, and then kept chilled until the dish is ready to be served, when you can lightly scent the nashi pears with the orange flower water.

Or:

2) A smoked rainbow trout rillette. Hot smoke the rainbow trout, remove the skin, take the flesh off the bones and then lightly mash the flesh with lemon oil to form a rillette. Serve with a tiny sprinkling of Almas caviar on crusty bread that has been buttered and toasted over the woodfire.


----------



## Alix

Summer rolls has my vote. You can fill with lots of yummy stuff and you can keep them moist with a cool damp teatowel. 

What about grilled proscuitto wrapped asparagus? Cooled then drizzled with balsamic vinegar? You could do all kinds of funky pickle things.


----------



## salt and pepper

spring rolls, fruit, cucumber cups w/ wasabi mayo, sushi, etc.


----------



## Janet H

Thanks everyone for the ideas.... They have been helpful and hammered home some practicalities..  

I tried making some rice wrapper roll ups last night... delicious but finicky to make and mine came out looking like giant alien slugs - clearly I'll need practice before a public appearance. I also think it would take me a couple of hours to make 60 - 70 of these. That idea is off the list.  But the roll was an appealing idea.....

satay is also tempting and the pickly bit.. all good ideas so... here's what I've decided on


*A Greek Platter*

*Stuffed grape leaves* - I can make these at home the day ahead and have stacks of them
*Lamb on small stick*s (satay style but with a greek flavor profile).  I can cut and marinate the lamb the day before.
*Pickly Bits* | Kalamata olives, cubes of feta and cucumber drizzled with oil and herbs
*Bowl of yogurt* sauce for dipping


----------



## CWS4322

Janet H said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas.... They have been helpful and hammered home some practicalities..
> 
> I tried making some rice wrapper roll ups last night... delicious but finicky to make and mine came out looking like giant alien slugs - clearly I'll need practice before a public appearance. I also think it would take me a couple of hours to make 60 - 70 of these. That idea is off the list.  But the roll was an appealing idea.....
> 
> satay is also tempting and the pickly bit.. all good ideas so... here's what I've decided on
> 
> 
> *A Greek Platter*
> 
> *Stuffed grape leaves* - I can make these at home the day ahead and have stacks of them
> *Lamb on small stick*s (satay style but with a greek flavor profile).  I can cut and marinate the lamb the day before.
> *Pickly Bits* | Kalamata olives, cubes of feta and cucumber drizzled with oil and herbs
> *Bowl of yogurt* sauce for dipping



It sounds good, JanetH. I'm glad you tried the rice wrappers at home--they are time consuming, a bit finicky, and take a bit of practice to get the knack of how to roll them, how much filling to put in so you get consistent shape/sizes, and how long to let them soak so they don't disintegrate. Definitely not a "never tried this, I'll do this for an event" type of thing. 

You could probably do the grape leaves 2 days in advance, and have the Pickly bits and yogurt ready the day before. You might want to make 2 types of dip--one lemon based for the grape leaves and a mint-yogurt one for the lamb. I'm looking forward to directions so I can plan my trip to crash the event!


----------



## Dawgluver

Janet H said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas.... They have been helpful and hammered home some practicalities..
> 
> I tried making some rice wrapper roll ups last night... delicious but finicky to make and mine came out looking like giant alien slugs - clearly I'll need practice before a public appearance. I also think it would take me a couple of hours to make 60 - 70 of these. That idea is off the list.  But the roll was an appealing idea.....
> 
> satay is also tempting and the pickly bit.. all good ideas so... here's what I've decided on
> 
> A Greek Platter
> 
> Stuffed grape leaves - I can make these at home the day ahead and have stacks of them
> Lamb on small sticks (satay style but with a greek flavor profile).  I can cut and marinate the lamb the day before.
> Pickly Bits | Kalamata olives, cubes of feta and cucumber drizzled with oil and herbs
> Bowl of yogurt sauce for dipping



Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Janet H

CWS4322 said:


> It sounds good, JanetH. I'm glad you tried the rice wrappers at home--they are time consuming, a bit finicky, and take a bit of practice to get the knack of how to roll them, how much filling to put in so you get consistent shape/sizes, and how long to let them soak so they don't disintegrate. Definitely not a "never tried this, I'll do this for an event" type of thing.
> 
> You could probably do the grape leaves 2 days in advance, and have the Pickly bits and yogurt ready the day before. You might want to make 2 types of dip--one lemon based for the grape leaves and a mint-yogurt one for the lamb. I'm looking forward to directions so I can plan my trip to crash the event!





I'm not sure why I thought those rice wrappers would be easy to handle but they were a mess.  I got better as I went along but then had a little accident when I dropped a soaked one on the floor and it landed with a splay and the stuck like freshly pasted wallpaper..

You suggested a lemon sauce for the grape leaves... usually after these are cooked and cooled I've served them pre dressed with a lemon/oil/herb mix.  What do you suggest as an alternative ?


----------



## GotGarlic

Janet H said:


> You suggested a lemon sauce for the grape leaves... usually after these are cooked and cooled I've served them pre dressed with a lemon/oil/herb mix.  What do you suggest as an alternative ?



Stuffed grape leaves are traditionally served with an egg-lemon sauce called avgolemono. Here's a recipe: Stuffed Grape Leaves in Egg-Lemon Sauce - Dolmathes Avgolemono

Also, by yogurt sauce, do you mean tzatziki? I think it would go great with your appetizers. I posted a recipe here some time ago.


----------



## FrankZ

GotGarlic said:


> Stuffed grape leaves are traditionally served with an egg-lemon sauce called avgolemono. Here's a recipe: Stuffed Grape Leaves in Egg-Lemon Sauce - Dolmathes Avgolemono
> 
> Also, by yogurt sauce, do you mean tzatziki? I think it would go great with your appetizers. I posted a recipe here some time ago.



That lemon sauce is wonderful.


----------



## Janet H

GotGarlic said:


> Stuffed grape leaves are traditionally served with an egg-lemon sauce called avgolemono. Here's a recipe: Stuffed Grape Leaves in Egg-Lemon Sauce - Dolmathes Avgolemono
> 
> Also, by yogurt sauce, do you mean tzatziki? I think it would go great with your appetizers. I posted a recipe here some time ago.



Yes - that's what I had in mind. The egg/lemon sauce sounds great but I have some concern about spoilage.  It looks like it all gets fully cooked - but it will have to be served outside in 100 degree weather and may sit there for an hour or more.  Thoughts about this?


----------



## GotGarlic

Janet H said:


> Yes - that's what I had in mind. The egg/lemon sauce sounds great but I have some concern about spoilage.  It looks like it all gets fully cooked - but it will have to be served outside in 100 degree weather and may sit there for an hour or more.  Thoughts about this?



I think it will be fine. It's fully cooked and the lemon juice will help preserve it. FDA guidelines say that cooked food containing eggs can be held at room temp for up to two hours. After that, refrigerate it.


----------



## MysteryMunchies

Stuffed Grape Leaves bought from stores can sometimes taste bland. I hope yours will have some extra zing, perhaps include some roasted garlic puree inside? Or tiny little flecks of anchovies? Or some strips of roasted capsicum?

As for the egg-lemon sauce, I am not convinced that the eggs are fully cooked, because if you look at the recipe, it keeps on emphasizing "low heat" and "take it off the heat". The sauce certainly should not simmer, otherwise you'd have scrambled eggs! Hmm...perhaps substitute an Agrumato Lemon Oil (olives and lemons pressed together) with a few flakes of sea salt added, instead of the egg-lemon sauce?


----------



## CraigC

Blanch a bunch of asparagus and plunge into ice water. Use two spears and wrap in salumi or prosciutto and grate some parm over each bundle. Make a dressing of lemon juice, lemon zest, garlic, anchovy paste, S&P and olive oil. Will last a long time in the heat.


----------



## jennyema

Your menu sounds awesome and well composed!!

Next time ill fly out and help you with the summer rolls, which can be warm weather stunner apps.

But I love what you've put together !!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm flying out with Jennyema.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm flying out with Jennyema.....




I'm just going to drive over...

I saw a neat one, baguette slices toasted (could do ahead of time), marinara spread on top with a slice of pepperoni, chopped chives and shredded parm-reg on top.  The pepperoni was curled so they looked great.  May be too time consuming.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm just going to drive over...



Great!  We can carpool when we get there!


----------



## GA Home Cook

I make a mini Philly cheese steak, or chicken.  take the heat um up rolls that come in an aluminum pan.  take the rolls out and cut the entire pan in half like a cake layer.  Cook Steak-Um or finely diced rotissorie chicken and mix with sauted onion, mushroom, bell pepper or whatever you want.  Layer the bottom of the cut rolls with Jack cheese place on meat and veggies, more cheese then the top layer of rolls.  Bake until the cheese is melted.  Cut up into bite site (size of the rolls) and serve.  You can make them ahead and pop into the oven for a few minutes and serve.


----------



## Hoot

GA Home Cook said:


> I make a mini Philly cheese steak, or chicken.  take the heat um up rolls that come in an aluminum pan.  take the rolls out and cut the entire pan in half like a cake layer.  Cook Steak-Um or finely diced rotissorie chicken and mix with sauted onion, mushroom, bell pepper or whatever you want.  Layer the bottom of the cut rolls with Jack cheese place on meat and veggies, more cheese then the top layer of rolls.  Bake until the cheese is melted.  Cut up into bite site (size of the rolls) and serve.  You can make them ahead and pop into the oven for a few minutes and serve.


I like this idea!
Gonna try it very soon....this would be great for the upcoming football gatherings!
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CWS4322

Janet H said:


> Yes - that's what I had in mind. The egg/lemon sauce sounds great but I have some concern about spoilage.  It looks like it all gets fully cooked - but it will have to be served outside in 100 degree weather and may sit there for an hour or more.  Thoughts about this?


Walmart has these nifty containers with freezer inserts so that you can take cold foods to picnics, etc. Otherwise, you could set the dip up on an ice pack (I get mine from my vet--vaccines are packaged in ice packs when they are shipped).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Cook something on the grill, keep the heat outside. (Make sure you have shade to stand in while cooking.) Maybe something like satay or shish-ka-bobs. Prepare the skewers in advance, keep them refrigerated until it's time to cook them. Depending on quantity you might set the oven on warm and not heat up the inside of the trailer too much.


----------



## Alix

Janet, I LOVE your menu! I'm drooling just thinking about it. Will you post pix if you think of it?


----------



## Janet H

MysteryMunchies said:


> Stuffed Grape Leaves bought from stores can sometimes taste bland. I hope yours will have some extra zing, perhaps include some roasted garlic puree inside? Or tiny little flecks of anchovies? Or some strips of roasted capsicum?





I agree about store bought and bland and it's the reason I make them from scratch - that and cost 

Mine typical recipe includes toasted chopped pine nuts or almonds, a little red pepper, cracked black pepper, onion, dill, mint, fresh garlic, tinyu pinch of cinnamon, some minced caper along with the rice and lemon, etc.  There's a local winery that sells brined organic leaves and they are much fresher tasting than the jarred variety.  I also add some chopped tomatoes to the cooking liquid for a little more punch. All in all, it works out pretty well.




> As for the egg-lemon sauce, I am not convinced that the eggs are fully cooked, because if you look at the recipe, it keeps on emphasizing "low heat" and "take it off the heat". The sauce certainly should not simmer, otherwise you'd have scrambled eggs! Hmm...perhaps substitute an Agrumato Lemon Oil (olives and lemons pressed together) with a few flakes of sea salt added, instead of the egg-lemon sauce?




Agree here.... I'm just not really sure about the eggs; it makes me nervous and so I'm going to use an oil, lemon dressing.

If you're all coming along to the bash, maybe one of you can come a day early to help roll and skewer?


----------



## CWS4322

Janet H said:


> I agree about store bought and bland and it's the reason I make them from scratch - that and cost
> 
> Mine typical recipe includes toasted chopped pine nuts or almonds, a little red pepper, cracked black pepper, onion, dill, mint, fresh garlic, tinyu pinch of cinnamon, some minced caper along with the rice and lemon, etc.  There's a local winery that sells brined organic leaves and they are much fresher tasting than the jarred variety.  I also add some chopped tomatoes to the cooking liquid for a little more punch. All in all, it works out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree here.... I'm just not really sure about the eggs; it makes me nervous and so I'm going to use an oil, lemon dressing.
> 
> If you're all coming along to the bash, maybe one of you can come a day early to help roll and skewer?


Have you asked if anyone has a nut allergy? I'm allergic to pine nuts and never thought about them being in stuffed grape leaves. I put some currants in mine when I'm mixing up the filling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Janet H said:


> If you're all coming along to the bash, maybe one of you can come a day early to help roll and skewer?



Once I hit Spokane which way do I point Archie???


----------



## Janet H

CWS4322 said:


> Have you asked if anyone has a nut allergy? I'm allergic to pine nuts and never thought about them being in stuffed grape leaves. I put some currants in mine when I'm mixing up the filling.



Interesting and valid point.  One of my inlaws is Lebanese and this is how she makes them so you might think about asking, but your point is taken.   I LOVE the idea of currents and have actually had some Dolmades that had dried apricot
in them - they were awesome.


----------



## Janet H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Once I hit Spokane which way do I point Archie???



West - another 170 miles


----------



## CWS4322

Janet H said:


> Interesting and valid point.  One of my inlaws is Lebanese and this is how she makes them so you might think about asking, but your point is taken.   I LOVE the idea of currents and have actually had some Dolmades that had dried apricot
> in them - they were awesome.


I rarely eat out because of my allergy (I avoid Italian restaurants because pesto with pine nuts is often prepared in the kitchen and I am concerned about cross-contamination). Can't buy nuts in bulk where pine nuts are sold, either. I can credit this to why my cooking includes so many things made in my kitchen. I can't remember the last time I ate dolmades that I didn't make. I'll have to try dried apricot next time I make them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Janet H said:


> West - another 170 miles



When you look at it on a map, it's not that far at all.  Very pretty country.


----------



## CWS4322

I better check to see if I can still book a sleeper on Amtrak...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I better check to see if I can still book a sleeper on Amtrak...



I could pick you up in Whitefish...


----------



## jennyema

We should all show up!!

Hee hee!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maybe you should plan on an extra 20 or so, Janet!


----------



## MysteryMunchies

Janet H said:


> Mine typical recipe includes toasted chopped pine nuts or almonds, a little red pepper, cracked black pepper, onion, dill, mint, fresh garlic, tinyu pinch of cinnamon, some minced caper along with the rice and lemon, etc. There's a local winery that sells brined organic leaves and they are much fresher tasting than the jarred variety. I also add some chopped tomatoes to the cooking liquid for a little more punch. All in all, it works out pretty well.


 
Yours will taste AWESOME!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jennyema said:


> We should all show up!!
> 
> Hee hee!



Wanna share driving?  I'm not too far off the Pike.  Your car or mine?  I have a sunroof.


----------



## letscook

heres is an all time favorite.

1 8 0z bock cream cheese, set on a serving platter
1 bottle of cocktail sauce mixed with
2 cans of baby shrimp well drained
then spread over the cream cheese
serve with trisket crackers

it disappears quick at family functions


----------



## lyndalou

It all sounds great. i would go with the menu you have planned, Janet. My stuffed grape leaves contain lamb, no nuts, but yours also soud lovely.


----------



## CWS4322

I too think what Janet has decided on, sounds FANTASTIC. I like to do "finger food" night of just appetizer-sized food. Some of my favorites are from Jaden's Steamy Kitchen (I keep forgetting to try her recipe for salted caramel covered dipped strawberries).

Salted Caramel Covered Strawberries | Steamy Kitchen Recipes


----------



## Janet H

Oh those berries look amazing!  Not practical for me in the heat but I'm saving that link for next time - great idea.


----------



## CWS4322

Janet H said:


> Oh those berries look amazing!  Not practical for me in the heat but I'm saving that link for next time - great idea.


 No kidding! There are several of her appys that I want to try, but those strawberries are sooooo tempting looking. I'd probably serve as dessert, maybe on a stick...like a caramel apple.


----------



## cave76

Crunchy Noodle Salad *Award Winning* Recipe - Food.com - 136834

A crunchy Asia-y type salad. You don't have to microwave the sesame seeds or almonds.
Serve slices of cheese for protein on the side if you don't feel ham slices would be safe in the heat.

I haven't made it yet, so can't verify how good it is but I will try it soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> Crunchy Noodle Salad *Award Winning* Recipe - Food.com - 136834
> 
> A crunchy Asia-y type salad. You don't have to microwave the sesame seeds or almonds.
> Serve slices of cheese for protein on the side if you don't feel ham slices would be safe in the heat.
> 
> I haven't made it yet, so can't verify how good it is but I will try it soon.



I've had several variations of this, and made it myself years ago.  I loved it, sadly, DH didn't.


----------



## Kylie1969

cave76 said:


> Crunchy Noodle Salad *Award Winning* Recipe - Food.com - 136834
> 
> A crunchy Asia-y type salad. You don't have to microwave the sesame seeds or almonds.
> Serve slices of cheese for protein on the side if you don't feel ham slices would be safe in the heat.
> 
> I haven't made it yet, so can't verify how good it is but I will try it soon.



This sounds nice!


----------

